# Philodendron pruning



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a massive philodendron in my vivarium that's pushing 3 feet from where it starts to where it ends now, I've curled it around a couple times. I want to trim it somewhere around halfway, but I'd like it to keep growing from where I cut it off. Any tips on how I should prune it? Also how best to make the piece I cut off take root elsewhere? There are plenty of runners so I'm sure it will take, but I'm wondering what the best method is.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

you have possibly the easiest plant to take cuttings/ clones. you can simply cut it (almost anywhere) preferrably halfway between the nodes with a sharp pair of scissors or a razor blade. as for the cutting... nothing NEEDS to be done with the philedendron. you can take the cut end and cover it in honey or rooting hormone (shultz makes nice a powder form available at home depot or wallmart but you really dont need it) or simply place the cut end in some water. good luck


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought that it was pretty easy to get a cutting rooted. Does the original keep growing?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

tkromer said:


> I thought that it was pretty easy to get a cutting rooted. Does the original keep growing?


Sadly, yes. (unless you have a very strange philo)


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Well it looks like I'll have it growin in all the places I want it very soon  And I'll just keep cutting it off in the places I don't want it....


----------



## raptorslovepuns (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a little ten gallon that gets CLOGGED with philodendron, and I just go to town occasionally with a pair of blunt scissors that my roommate used for school projects and such. I tossed the plants in a bucket that was partially full of coco bark that was left over. Finals popped up and I forgot about things for a week or so and I went to toss some of the leftover coco bark and I had a bucket full of philodendron. This stuff is impossible to kill!


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

LOL :lol: :lol: I know what you mean- the philo I have in my viv frequently overruns the entire set up and I go in feeling like a logger - clear cutting to get it back under control. 

It grows like kudzu :shock: :shock: 

But then I can't bear the toss it so I put it in some water or in another pot and now I have philo growing all over my house.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

There's a large atrium in the building I work in and there is a patch of heart-leaf philodendron growing under the stairs. The patch is about 15 x 20 feet. When I first got the frogs I whacked off about 15 pieces and brought them home. I threw one in each quarantine box and threw the rest in an extra shoebox with some damp papertowel on the bottom. I now have rooted phil. EVERYWHERE.

I too find it impossible to toss thinnings into the trash. (I'm not good at thinning my garden either :roll: )


----------

